# Wolfcraft 6157 router table.



## dbhost

I am not even sure if these are still on the market, but I recently had experience with Wolfcraft Customer Service, and felt I needed to write up a review for other users to share my experience.

I originally purchased a Wolfcraft 470 model #6157 router table in 2001 never having owned a router, or router table before I wasn't sure how much I would use one, which it turns out is quite a lot... Anyway, I picked up a Ryobi R161 fixed base router, and a Wolfcraft 470 model 6157 router table. The router table is a basic black melamine type table top with a simple hole for the router bit, a slot for the miter gauge, a fairly basic two part fence, with front / back adjustment, and width adjustment, but no bevel adjustment. The table also features a safety bit cover which doubles as a tunnel to allow suction of waste material into a 1.25" hole which accepts a standard 1.25" shop vac hose end. 

For the feature set this table has it works fairly well, but has some quirks that are based on its design. Though the fence is there, it is a two piece construction item, each side moves independent of the other, meaning if you want your fence to line up side to side you had better set it up with a straight edge. Aside from using a featherboard in the miter slot, there are no provisions for such a device on this table. 

The dust extraction port works reasonably well with a regular shop vac, but you MUST not use the hose with the long rigid section in it as it will not clear the bottom of the table. 

The table attempts to cover all makes and models of routers, and fails somewhat, but not badly. My R161 had two out of three holes, and the spindle line up 100% fine. I simply added the third hole with a countersink drill bit marked in the right location and mounted the router. USE A GOOD. SHARP BIT to avoid tearing out the particle board inners..

I have now had this table for 7 years, and it has held up straight and true. During cleaning I managed to snap off the safety guard, and instead of running right out and purchasing an entirely new table, sine I was wanting to build a workbench with a built in router table, I decided to see if I could find a replacement on the cheap. I emailed Wolfcraft Customer service since I couldn't find a parts list on their site, and I wanted to know how much a replacement would cost, after all I am the dummy that broke it, and never got a reply from them.

I came home from work today to find a UPS delivery from Wolfcraft. They sent me a replacement safety guard for my router table FREE. This was NOT an expensive router table to begin with, and it is well beyond any reasonable warranty for a product in it's market class. 

So to sum it up. As a router table, it is okay. Not great, not worthless, could use some major design redos particularly in the area of the fence to make it a nice table, but it has been very reliable, and when I do have an issue with it, Wolfcraft stepped up to the plate way better than most companies would.

I will definately shop Wolfcraft again!


----------



## dpmcreations

*Hey Thanks...*

Thank you very much on your report on Them... Some companies are good and some follow up better than others.... Have a great day...


----------



## DBomer

*Wolfcraft 6157 router table*



dbhost said:


> I am not even sure if these are still on the market, but I recently had experience with Wolfcraft Customer Service, and felt I needed to write up a review for other users to share my experience.
> 
> I originally purchased a Wolfcraft 470 model #6157 router table in 2001 never having owned a router, or router table before I wasn't sure how much I would use one, which it turns out is quite a lot... Anyway, I picked up a Ryobi R161 fixed base router, and a Wolfcraft 470 model 6157 router table. The router table is a basic black melamine type table top with a simple hole for the router bit, a slot for the miter gauge, a fairly basic two part fence, with front / back adjustment, and width adjustment, but no bevel adjustment. The table also features a safety bit cover which doubles as a tunnel to allow suction of waste material into a 1.25" hole which accepts a standard 1.25" shop vac hose end.
> 
> For the feature set this table has it works fairly well, but has some quirks that are based on its design. Though the fence is there, it is a two piece construction item, each side moves independent of the other, meaning if you want your fence to line up side to side you had better set it up with a straight edge. Aside from using a featherboard in the miter slot, there are no provisions for such a device on this table.
> 
> The dust extraction port works reasonably well with a regular shop vac, but you MUST not use the hose with the long rigid section in it as it will not clear the bottom of the table.
> 
> The table attempts to cover all makes and models of routers, and fails somewhat, but not badly. My R161 had two out of three holes, and the spindle line up 100% fine. I simply added the third hole with a countersink drill bit marked in the right location and mounted the router. USE A GOOD. SHARP BIT to avoid tearing out the particle board inners..
> 
> I have now had this table for 7 years, and it has held up straight and true. During cleaning I managed to snap off the safety guard, and instead of running right out and purchasing an entirely new table, sine I was wanting to build a workbench with a built in router table, I decided to see if I could find a replacement on the cheap. I emailed Wolfcraft Customer service since I couldn't find a parts list on their site, and I wanted to know how much a replacement would cost, after all I am the dummy that broke it, and never got a reply from them.
> 
> I came home from work today to find a UPS delivery from Wolfcraft. They sent me a replacement safety guard for my router table FREE. This was NOT an expensive router table to begin with, and it is well beyond any reasonable warranty for a product in it's market class.
> 
> So to sum it up. As a router table, it is okay. Not great, not worthless, could use some major design redos particularly in the area of the fence to make it a nice table, but it has been very reliable, and when I do have an issue with it, Wolfcraft stepped up to the plate way better than most companies would.
> 
> I will definitely shop Wolfcraft again!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
First, thanks to dbhost for the above post, which saved my bacon even after all this time!

For anyone else out there that has a Wolfcraft 6157 router table I'd like to add my experience with the company.

I bought a used Wolfcraft 6157 a month or so ago, complete with a Ryobi RE175 Plunge Router for $40. There was also a set of mid-range bits, two HF Pipe clamps and a table on which to set the router table thrown in free irate: Proof that you CAN get a good deal on CraigsList every now and then. The only thing wrong with the table is it's missing the "Safety Cover" mentioned by dbhost in his quoted message. So I went looking for Wolfcraft hoping to be a lucky as he. As dbhost mentioned, the part is rather important as it funnels chips and dust to the 1 1/4 DC port right behind it.

I diligently searched the web for information on the table and found that it's been discontinued for a number of years. Ryobi apparently sold the table under their own brand for a while as did Craftsman but they had no parts nor did the aftermarket parts houses. The only Wolfcraft brand that I could find is in Germany so I sent them an email query about the item. In a week or so I received a nice return email asking for my address, which I provided, and a few days later I received the item, free of charge. It was shipped from the current Wolfcraft North America Rep, The Mibro Group in Ontario, Canada, Phone (416) 285-9000, FAX (416) 285-9522. 

My table is also missing the two eye bolts on which the cover pivots so I called them in hopes that I could buy them. However, they apparently have few other parts for this table. The parts they do have, such as the Safety Cover, will be given to anyone who asks for one until all stock is depleted.

So One more cheer for Wolfcraft, it is indeed unusual for a manufacturer to help their customers in this manner.

Thanks again to dbhost and warm regards to all. I'm learning a LOT from you!

Don...


----------

